# I have a possessed BG550



## John Lyngdal (Nov 2, 2020)

Starts and runs well for 15 minutes or so, then it acts as if its fuel starved. Let it sit for a while and the things are back to normal for another 15 minutes.
Rebuilt the carburetor and replaced the fuel lines, but the issue persists. Going to dive into it deeper, but hoping I don't have to tear it down to replace the crankshaft seals.
Any words of wisdom?
Update:
Just tore it down again and checked the boot and the impulse line, which looked fine. I also put zip ties on the impulse line connection points, just in case.
Same old story, it warms up and becomes fuel starved. More and more looking like seals are the issue.


----------



## medalist (Nov 3, 2020)

Some possibility of fuel vent issues...but my money is on the coil breaking down from heat.
Install a neon spark tester in line and run it tonight.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 3, 2020)

medalist said:


> Some possibility of fuel vent issues...but my money is on the coil breaking down from heat.
> Install a neon spark tester in line and run it tonight.


I don't think it's the tank vent, as I popped the fuel cap off when the motor RPMs started to drop and the symptoms continued until the motor sputtered and died.
I've read that a leaky primer bulb valve can cause a similar condition, so I'm going to give that a try before replacing the seals.


----------



## medalist (Nov 3, 2020)

Absolutely. Primer bulb integrity is imperative but given it runs 15 minutes without any issue I'll still lean towards ignition failing.


----------



## michael j (Dec 4, 2020)

I'd look at the coil.


----------

